# Cost to install new rear quarterpanel skins



## ShawnsLemans (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi,

What would be a ballpark figure for replacing/installing new quarterpanel skin? Finish in just primer .


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ShawnsLemans said:


> Hi,
> 
> What would be a ballpark figure for replacing/installing new quarterpanel skin? Finish in just primer .



Just guessing here, but I think about $45,000. I could probably do it for $35,000 delivered. :yesnod:


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Number 1 thing to look at, how solid are the trunk drops & outer wheel houses? If either have to be replaced that is more time & money.

Another consideration, what year are you working on? several year versions of the hip quarters do not fit that well & were a last choice option.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Pinion head said:


> Number 1 thing to look at, how solid are the trunk drops & outer wheel houses? If either have to be replaced that is more time & money.
> 
> Another consideration, what year are you working on? several year versions of the hip quarters do not fit that well & were a last choice option.



X2 - need a lot more info and pictures would help. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShawnsLemans (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi, yes just getting into identifying all areas /extent. Will post pictures as project progresses.


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

ShawnsLemans said:


> Hi, yes just getting into identifying all areas /extent. Will post pictures as project progresses.


Trunk drop are most likely in need of replacement I was quoted both sides skins, trunk drops, inner replacement and primed ready for paint 3500 dollars from s very good.body man who works out of his home. Have seen ton of his work?I think this is fair . That's labor only all parts on me. Doug


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

dd68gto said:


> ShawnsLemans said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, yes just getting into identifying all areas /extent. Will post pictures as project progresses.
> ...


My guy who is very good will do labor only 3500. It fair, you supply quarter , drops and inner. He fits and prime coats .


----------

